

Your IT Company's Biggest Enemy - rams
http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/02/your_it_companys_biggest_enemy.html

======
sharpn
It's not difficult to avoid the 'HR gateway' problem - just have HR
concentrate on payroll, legal compliance issues, visas etc. & not interview or
filter resumes. Interviewer should be the prospective recruit's direct
manager, &/or someone who has/is or can do the job in question (wherever
possible) and a seperate interview by someone else to confirm the first
opinion. Is that rare? I've never hired any other way.

------
GeoffWozniak
_3\. I only computed two years of a university degree in computer science._

I suggest you get some more hardware, perhaps you can compute the remaining
two a little quicker.

~~~
gamble
Comma splice.

------
russell
"... is the HR department."

Among the many reasons that I avoid corporate IT. Some of the smell tests are
nattering on and on about responsibilities like attending meetings, preparing
reports. It's like telling a doctor to scrub before surgery.

~~~
jhancock
yep, a key reason I avoid BigCorp as well. But your comparison may be off: I
have read recently (I think from HN) that forcing doctors and nurses to scrub
before surgery reduces disease. I know, we all like to think the docs will do
this with no oversight, but apparently not.

~~~
tome
Indeed they don't, and this _was_ featured on YC:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=760477>

------
kallistec
This reminds me of that YC funded recruiting company (forgot the name--help!)
that closed up shop and had their postmortem featured on HN recently. The
conclusion was that HR departments aren't a profit center, so there's no
motivation to innovate.

Maybe there should be a RFS for a better way to measure HR performance; that
way, at least the pointy-haired bosses could be yelled at by their pointy-
haired bosses when they score below industry average, or worse than last year.

